# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Ç'është krenaria

## ajzberg

C fare eshte krenaria ,virtyt apo ves?

----------


## Preng Sherri

Krenaria më shumë ngjanë në ato palljet e gomarit; ngaqë edhe ai kur pall në mes të qatetit, pranë bashkisë e ndje veten si deputet!

----------


## Kliti1

> Krenaria më shumë ngjanë në ato palljet e gomarit; ngaqë edhe ai kur pall në mes të qatetit, pranë bashkisë e ndje veten si deputet!



 :uahaha:   :uahaha:  
E modhe kjo!!



Une them se krenaria  eshte virtyt dhe pa ate je lakuriq....


ps.....     fare

----------


## Kandili 1

> C fare eshte krenaria ,virtyt apo ves?



Krenaria  e shprehur me pune te mbare e sjellje njerezore eshte virtyt.
Krenaria e shprehur veq me fjale eshte ves.Madje mund te jete ves shume i keq.
Por,me krenari s`ban me e teprue sepse :
Sikur ne diktature qe te ka qel mengjesi ne quze(burg), ne demokraci te qel me b.yth jasht oborrit te firmes ku ke punue.

----------


## BaBa

> Ç'është krenaria



Diçka qe ti krenohesh jep dhe jeten per ate.

----------


## e panjohura

Krenarija per njeriun 
si nena per femiun
                  Nese ske krenari me qka do mburresh?

----------


## Michaela

Krenaria eshte virtyt .........

Pasi krenari do te thote sa e do dike apo bene gjithcka mire edhe je krenar per ate cka eshte.

----------


## loretta

KRENAR-dikush qe e qmon dhe e nderon veten si njeri e si qytetar. qe nuk u le te tjeret ta marrin neper kembe ta fyejne e ta poshtrojn,qe nuk e ul kokeb para te tjereve , qe e mbron ballehapur nderin e dinjitetin e vet, qe shpreh nje ndjenje a nje qendrim te tillr kryelart.

----------


## bebushja

> C fare eshte krenaria ,virtyt apo ves?


Krenaria nuk eshte as virtyt as ves :buzeqeshje:  por eshte thjesht si cdo ndjenj tjeter (ndjenja e urejtjes,ndjenja e dashurise,ndenja e poshterimit,e tjera ndjenja  me radh)krenaria duhet gjithmon deri ne nje mas se po e kalove  quhet egoizem,mburrje.
te pershendes

----------


## alberts-art

Na ke zènè shumè keq !
Pèegigja e parè qè mè vjen ndèrmènd......pa u menduar fare...fare.. èshtè; PO "*JAM KRENAR*"!!!!!
Pyetje     - Pèr  ç'far?
Pèrgjigje - Sepse jam SHQIPTAR..!!!
pyetje     - po mirè..... po tè ishe Turk?
Pèrgjigje - po do tè isha krenar se jam turk
Pyetje....-  po, kuptova . JE Krenar pèr veten tènde?
Pèrgjigje - jo !
Pyetje     - pse ?
pèrgjigje - sepse quhem Mazllèm!
Pyetje     - Nuk e kisha fjalèn pèr emrin por ti si person !?
Pèrgjigje - ah ah kuptova! po jam mè i miri i tè gjithève!
Pyetje     - Dègjo ! Nuk u kuptuam mirè.......MOS JE G....... vallè?
Pèrgjigje  -.....

----------


## amenti

Krenaria osht qaj seni qe i man debillat gjalle, fatkeqsisht.

----------

